# Tyres



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hello, Iam looking to buy new tyres, 215x75 R16CP michelinXC, what does CP stand for , Thanks Smiler


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Camping Car. Or similar.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiler said:


> Hello, Iam looking to buy new tyres, 215x75 R16CP michelinXC, what does CP stand for , Thanks Smiler


Michelin XC camping tyres have been superseded by Michelin Agilis camping tyres.
They give much more of a car ride and are much quieter and allegedly will give better mpg.
I have these fitted and I am very happy with them.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the P is a speed rating max speed 93 mph 
see here
chapter


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Chapter for the info, i would change to Agilis but i only need to replace the two rear tyres i do not like to have differant tyres on front and rear axles


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiler said:


> Thanks Chapter for the info, i would change to Agilis but i only need to replace the two rear tyres i do not like to have differant tyres on front and rear axles


Different tyres on the front and rear are quite OK, different on the same axle is not, however if you buy any more XC tyres, they will soon be out of date.
Don't forget tyres have a date stamp and with safety in mind, you would be recommended to change them when this date is 5 years old.
The Agilis is a more car like tread pattern and is much quieter.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The new Agilis Campers are also M+S.(Mud and Snow)
I would never consider anything else....although others do!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Always put your new ones on the front if your only doing one axle.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

TonyHunt,
That's contrary to normal safety advice!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

EJB said:


> TonyHunt,
> That's contrary to normal safety advice!


Agree, new tyres go on the rear.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

The new tyre should go on the rear axle. The reason is that in the event of aquaplaning the tyres with the least tread remaining will loose contact with the road first. 
If it's the front tyres you will get understeer which can be controlled quite easily by lifting the throttle. 
If the rears loose contact with the road first you will get oversteer and that is very difficult to control if not impossible. 

This applies to front wheel and rear wheel drive vehicles.

Pete


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Grath said:


> smiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Iam looking to buy new tyres, 215x75 R16CP michelinXC, what does CP stand for , Thanks Smiler
> ...


I thought the Agilis camping tyres didn't cover the full size range yet?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not sure about all sizes, however they do make 15inch and 16inch and they are on the second generation of Agilis.
I have a maxi chassis and I have the correct size fitted (16inch)
Correct speed rating etc


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Not sure about all sizes, however they do make 15inch and 16inch and they are on the second generation of Agilis.
> I have a maxi chassis and I have the correct size fitted (16inch)
> Correct speed rating etc


Further to the above.
When I first had my second generation Agilis fitted, I immediately noticed that there was a great reduction in road noise, so much that I telephoned my dealer to let him know as feed back.
I am very pleased with them.
Regarding XC camping, I have found that they usually crack around the side walls, maybe through standing.
I just hope that the Agilis don't


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What about putting winter tires on the front only (front wheel drive)? On a car one must put them on all four.


----------

